# HELP!!! Public boat launches for the Susquehanna??



## PA Delaware Fisher (Oct 26, 2014)

Was wondering where the public boat launches for the Susquehanna river between Selinsgrove and I80 are?


----------



## ggoldy (Oct 26, 2014)

PA Delaware Fisher said:


> Was wondering where the public boat launches for the Susquehanna river between Selinsgrove and I80 are?



Find the area and see what they have.
https://fishandboat.com/map98.htm


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Oct 26, 2014)

Went on the website and it didn't give me the info i needed... If there is someone who knows of a public launch in that area i would really appreciate it if ya could pm me and let me know.


----------



## ggoldy (Oct 27, 2014)

Fisher, I thought that site would do it. Sorry. I just spent a hour and still can't find you a map with ramps marked. Here's yet another reason I left Bucks county for Florida 40 years ago. Our fish and wildlife are right on top of these things.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Oct 27, 2014)

I appreciate you trying to help. If its not in the park service they don't really label them on the maps. :| I've looked all over only found a few on google earth but doesn't label them or say if they are private or public.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Nov 2, 2014)

anybody?


----------



## ggoldy (Nov 7, 2014)

PA Delaware Fisher said:


> Was wondering where the public boat launches for the Susquehanna river between Selinsgrove and I80 are?


Hey, Fisher. Try this link.
https://www.boatus.com/ramps/


----------



## Keystone (Nov 8, 2014)

ggoldy said:


> .......... Here's yet another reason I left Bucks county for Florida 40 years ago. Our fish and wildlife are right on top of these things.



I left Bucks in 1979 when I joined the Army. I grew up fishing the Neshaminy from Bradford Ave to Street Rd. Well worn paths along it banks back then. Last time I was back you could hardly see the creek due to the vegetation. Said that kids now a days don't get to enjoy what is there.....


----------

